# novak gtb 7.5



## blasterman (Dec 21, 2004)

just picked one up for my 4wd buggy and i relly dont have to much top? idk if im under geared but theres a butt load of bottom. If anyone has one please let me know if you have alot of top. thanx :wave:


----------



## xxxgearjammer (Apr 30, 2006)

the 7.5 is basicly a stock motor you wont get much speed or top end out of that motor.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

xxxgearjammer said:


> the 7.5 is basicly a stock motor you wont get much speed or top end out of that motor.


Stock? Hardly, should be more like a 12-turn. It's a faster motor than the 5800, so maybe drop a tooth or two below Novak's recommended gearing for the 5800. They suggest 9.00:1 for buggies and 12.3:1 for trucks, so pick something in between.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

xxxgearjammer said:


> the 7.5 is basicly a stock motor you wont get much speed or top end out of that motor.


I should be alot faster than a stock motor!


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Yes the 10.5 is faster than a stock motor. Gear it about the same as you would a 15 turn brushed motor


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

the 4300 bushless system is no faster then a 27 turn fixed endbell timming stock motor


----------



## shrabber (Oct 17, 2002)

Huh,The 4300 is a click off a 19 turn here.if your running 5.9's your running 6.0's 6.1.The 4300 will blow the doors off a stock motor 27 turn fixed


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I thought it was but I guess that is what I get before I post something before I check on it, Oh well,


----------



## shrabber (Oct 17, 2002)

Np superman I have been wrong more than once .


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

The label on the 4300 system says its equivalent to a 27t stock motor. False advertising from Novak. A 4300 motor with a GTB is about 5 to 6 laps faster than stock. Even with the Super Sport speedo it will only be about a lap slower.


----------



## Scoob (Dec 8, 2005)

What are you comparing it to? It (the 7.5) should run about like a 12 or 13 turn on top but with more torque off bottom. You may be under geared.

The Novak motors can fool you, the way they rip off the line you tend to expect more top than you get which makes it seem slower than you think.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

shrabber said:


> Np superman I have been wrong more than once .


I got all mixed up because a track I went to race the 4300 brushless and a 
27 turn stock brush motor in the same heats so I figured it was the same,


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Z-Main Loser said:


> A 4300 motor with a GTB is about 5 to 6 laps faster than stock.


Doesn't it depend on how long the laps are?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

ta_man said:


> Doesn't it depend on how long the laps are?


and who's driving,


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a Velociti 6.5 and I want a 7.5 to go in my truck. My Neo One 3 Star is to fast on top. I never use full throttle on the 2 offroad tracks that I run on untill I hit the straightaway and then it just spins the tires loose more than in goes forward. The 6.5 ain't but a tad behind it. And the 7.5 is not supposed to be but a hair slower that the 6.5. My son has a 8.5 turn Novak (5800) and it will keep up with my 3 Star in the first 25 to 30 feet of a drag race on grass. Awesome torque and WAAAAy faster than a stock motor. Faster than a 19 turn also. It's 2 years old (!) and it needs a new rotor in it because it is a little weaker than it used to be.


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

ta_man said:


> Doesn't it depend on how long the laps are?


My experience is based on a carpet oval. The 4300 is about .3 secs faster. I would believe that it would be that much for anyone. The 4300 is faster than stock but easy to drive. I think that is why so many people are going to it. You are going faster but with control.


----------



## xxxgearjammer (Apr 30, 2006)

i know i was wrong saying the 7.5 was a stock or close to a stock motor but i know i read some where in novac's web site that it was there stock system or something like that...


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's why I thought the 4300 brushless system was the same as a STOCK brushed motor,
http://www.teamnovak.com/products/brushless/ssport/ss4300.htm
I quote from Novak, "performance similar to a 27-turn racing stock brushed motor"


----------



## shrabber (Oct 17, 2002)

At our track last weekend 4300's were turning 6.1-6.3 lap times and the fast guys at 19 turn were 5.9 as fastest lap with them averaging 6.1-6.4's


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I know what you mean I am just doing by what novak's website says,
Dude I believe you about the times and it being faster


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I think this is the ONLY time I've seen anybody in this hobby advertise a product as being LESS than it really is. Although, it's name is the "Super Stock" brushless, and ROAR sometimes calls the 19T motors "Super Stock". And rumor has it that they are working on a motor that really will perform like a stock (though I'm not sure why you'd want a wimpy one)


----------



## kvrc (May 1, 2004)

if you race off road you will know why they are working on a stock equivalant. a sealed stock type motor when it eventually gets accepted will be a great step forward. it is very hard to get power down in off road and many good drivers actually run faster with stock then mod.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I have the 5800 (8.5 turn) and 4300 (10.5 turn) and I have to say the 4300 is the better motor for offroad so far. I would be interested to see a 9.5 turn motor from Novak.


----------



## peelu (Jun 18, 2006)

xxxgearjammer said:


> the 7.5 is basicly a stock motor you wont get much speed or top end out of that motor.




I have the ss5800 which is a higher wind motor than the velocity 7.5. All I have to say is that the 5800 is far and above a faster motor than any brushed motor I have seen. The stock reedy 15 turn modified motor that came with my t4 feels like a slug and is not even worth using now that i have tried the novak. these motors are not anything like stock, there is so much more torque on tap you can't keep the tires from spinning.


----------

